# tales from the crypt



## 20vturbo (May 30, 2008)

a small explore,but i did think it was interesting,if you don't let me know and i can delete it !

i am a newbie,and away to the nurburgring for a week,so will reply to any questions when i get back.

a wee bit history

Originally built in 1504 by Sir John Elphinstone, it was known as the Elphinstone Tower for the next 250 years before the estate was bought by John, 4th Earl of Dunmore in 1754 and was renamed Dunmore Park. The ground floor of the tower was then converted into the family's burial vault.


was then raided by theives around 1988,bodys were robbed off jewelery etc,

body remains were interned. 

this is whats left.

tower appears






entrance





inside





coffin detail































bone?






upper level













last few pics
















hope you found it a wee bit interesting!


----------



## ashless (May 30, 2008)

Woah......good find, nice work! Shame they had to be disturbed


----------



## Kaputnik (May 30, 2008)

thats a real interesting find, nice pics. didn't think grave robbing still went on in the 1980's!!!!


----------



## Mr Sam (May 30, 2008)

wow!! the coffin handles i found one identical in some woods near where i used to live (when i was quite young) my mum freeked out when i brought this handle home and kept on questioning me where id got it from


----------



## oldscrote (May 31, 2008)

Hey dude nice pics,number 8 looks like a lead lined coffin,suprised the chavs ain't bin there and weighed it in fer scrap.


----------



## Foxylady (May 31, 2008)

Very nice find, 20vt. Love the coffin detail. Interesting stuff!


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 31, 2008)

awesome find! Terrible to see that they have been ruined like that tho!


----------



## Bryag (Jun 2, 2008)

If the coffin was lead lined, it usually meant the occupant had died of something horribly contagious. If that was the case, it would have served the plunderers right if they had gotten a dose of something

Whist interesting (and I think all cemetery's are) I find this also rather sad.


----------



## maden_2 (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice find, you generally see lead lined coffins on plague victims, or small pox.


----------



## King Al (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice one 20vturbo, Bit of a sad history on this one though


----------



## sqwasher (Jun 3, 2008)

Very interesting & well worth posting 20vturbo!  Shame people can't be left alone even after death!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 3, 2008)

Eeeeewww!!! Coooooolll!
Nice find! Did you get in the coffin?


----------



## boxerheaven (Jun 3, 2008)

cool pics and interesting report also a little sad it had to be ruined


----------



## lycos (Jun 4, 2008)

*Creepy!*

Dont blame you for opting or the daylight explore, well worth the trip by the looks of your pics, very interesting site, look forward to seeing more of your stuff!
Lycos.


----------



## 20vturbo (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks for the feedback !


----------



## smileysal (Jun 10, 2008)

Excellent find and a beautiful location for the building. It's such a shame the bodies couldn't have been left at peace instead of idiots plundering the coffins etc.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## graybags (Jun 10, 2008)

*Nice find*

Nice pics, get your rotation sorted out !

Once played in a coffin(used it as a boat) when i was growing up in Oz

G


----------



## Leo'sgirl (Jun 10, 2008)

Interesting pictures 20vturbo - congratulations! Ciao-


----------

